# Is expired Kordon Ich Attack okay to use?



## Tshaw (Apr 22, 2016)

Hey, 

I have an expired bottle of Kordon Ich Attack, it expired 3/20/16. Would it still be affective treating ich for my betta? 

Thanks


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

I would think so since it was only a month ago


----------



## Robbie knott (Aug 12, 2021)

My ich attack went bad on 2018, would it kill my ich infected goldfish


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Robbie knott said:


> My ich attack went bad on 2018, would it kill my ich infected goldfish


Are you sure it's ich and not a a male goldfish with tubercles (Goldfish Breeding Tubercles – Solid Gold Aquatics If not tubercles, you can increase the temperature and add aquarium salt to kill ich as well. As long as the medication has been stored at room temperature and out of direct sunlight, I imagine the medication should be ok to use.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------

